# ADGA tattoo questions....



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got my tattooer, and am going to be registering all my Alpine girls NOA, then of course this spring i'll reg. my doelings as well, i'm thinking of reg. my sanaan doe NOA as well.

My two alpine does i didn't breed, so do i only have to put my herd tattoo in one ear ( and which ear is it again ) ? Or do i need a tattoo in both ears ??? If so, what goes in the other ear ?

I also have an alpine doeling born to one of those does this last spring, again, i didn't breed her, but she was born here - do i tattoo her the same as my other two ? 

I want these ladies all done and reg. before kidding so the kids are easier to register :lol: Thanks !


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

The right ear gets your herd tattoo. The left ear should get the letter that is assigned to the particular year that the goat was born in (this year is X) and a number (usually people start with 1, 2, 3, keep going in the order that the kids are born).

So here is an example, my herd tattoo is HRMY. My Harmony had a doeling this March (Hazel). Hazel received HRMY in her right ear and X01 in her left ear (I like putting the "0"s in there but it is not necessary).

Yes the doeling would be the same as the other two, in the same ears, but it will be a different letter in the left ear and most likely a different number.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so on my does though, i don't know which order they were born, nor which letter was for that year - so what do i do now ? Must they have a tattoo in their left ear ? 

So my doeling would be MR82 in her right ear, and X1 in her left ear ? Thanks !


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well it does not really matter if you put their tattoos in birth order, some people just like to do it that way . ADGA doesn't care, and they have no way of knowing.
Do you know their birthdates? We can find out which letter goes with the year, just let me know what year they were born in. But yes they need to have a tattoo in the left ear, too.

So yes, exactly, if you herd tattoo is MR82... then you have it right.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I do have their b-days at home, but i know they were born in 2005 and 2006.

Thanks for all the information !!!


----------

